# New Mammoth Donkey owner



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

well when it comes to working with long ears is you need to understand 2 things. 1, they are smarter than you. 2 its always THEIR idea, not yours lol! so making them move their feet by lunging (unless you make it a game like id did for my arab) they either just flat out wont move or they will just get spooked and plant their feet (so still wont move). There may be a trick as its been years since i worked with a long ears.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I recommend the videos from the Lucky Three Ranch. Meredith is a phenomenal donkey and mule trainer!!


----------



## Emeraldsprings (Mar 1, 2015)

I love her! Can I have her please? Her mane is lovely, very unusual. Sorry I don't have any useful advice but all the best with her!


----------



## cailynne (Sep 21, 2014)

I very glad that I found her.. so far she is just a very sweet, calm and personable girl. Rosie comes right to me when I call to her.
She sniffed noses with a couple of the horses and there was no drama. When visiting two mares and gelding thru the fence she sniffed noses with 1 mare, when the other 2 came over to investigate she moved away and we went on our way.
So far the interactions have been good.She was even very careful when tiny chicks were milling about her feet when some guests were visiting the farm.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

KigerQueen said:


> well when it comes to working with long ears is you need to understand 2 things. 1, they are smarter than you. .


 
This is why I do not have a donkey or a mule. 
Humiliation : )
She is a beauty, by the way.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Well now I'm just jealous  She's GORGEOUS! 

Donkeys don't take to being round penned very well because they are not creatures of flight the way horses are. It's one reason they tend to be a lot calmer than horses. They are thinkers and prefer to retreat a little way, and then survey a situation before deciding what to do next. 

Repetition is not necessarily your friend with donkeys, and reward/positive reinforcement works wonders on them. Think of them less like horses and more like dogs. They will shut down and do what I call "going inside/going away" mentally if they are overwhelmed or extremely scared. Basically, freezing. 

Spend a lot of time with her on the ground- groom, hand-graze, pet all over her, and just spend time with her. They gravitate towards people and will actively seek out attention from you when they have bonded with you. They bond strongly with "their" people. 

Since she's already trained to ride, neck reining shouldn't be difficult to train with consistent riding. Throw a party every time she gets it right- pet her praise her, and she'll learn that "Oh hey, this is what they want".


----------



## cailynne (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks Mulefeather,
That is what I thought as well concerning round penning and lunging.
I did lunge her a couple of turns around me...I could see that the old training was there just a little unsure at first. Once I saw she figured it out we stopped and she got lots of praise. I think I did good in getting her.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Rosie is sooo cute! 
Can't wait to hear how you guys do under saddle. 

I just joined a mule and donkey club and the saddle donkeys are amazing and have the best personalities!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Rosie is fabulous! <3
I can't wait to hear how you do with her


----------



## cailynne (Sep 21, 2014)

We were doing some grazing around the pond yesterday evening...the weeds were Delicious


----------

